

I just want to visit your website - bbx
http://jgthms.com/i-just-want-to-visit-your-website.html

======
skwirl
This article doesn't seem to have any point.

"If I’m browsing your website, any sharing feature or analytics script might
seem useful to you, but it won’t make me visit you more often, or even less
either."

Cool story, bro.

~~~
Metatron
Absolutely agree. The internet is for everyone, and it's designed to serve
people's needs best.

Data from analytics scripts is core to the continued evolution of user
interfaces and layout, knowing what people like. People who block such scripts
are free to do so, but in the end they are slowing progress. The things you
enjoy on the internet today would be in a sorry state if they had been created
based purely on guesswork without any solid tracking data.

Don't assume people want to track you for malicious intent. They have no clue
who you really are, they just want to see how user #195684 interacted with
their site so that they can make it better. They're not out to get you or
steal your identity.

